# Jean-Michel GEORGE - Composer and song-writer, Paris FRANCE



## Jean-Michel GEORGE (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi folks

My name is Jean-Michel George. I'm a French/English composer and song-writer living in Paris. I have a lifetimes devotion and passion for music and electronic instruments in particular, dating back to my very first analogue synthesizer  in the early 80's (the marvelous "duophonic" Yamaha CS40M). 

My musical background is comprised of numerous classical influences, ranging from Tchaicovsky to Gabriel Fauré, film composers with a particular softspot for those whose soundtracks will remain forever reminescent of so many wonderful French films of the 70s and 80s, such as Francois de Roubaix, Georges Delerue, Philppe Sarde, Francis Lai, Eric Demarsan and Vladimir Cosma to name but a few), pioneers of the experimental electronic era such as Jean-Michel Jarre (to whom a modest tribute may appear obvious on the track "Brave New World" in the link below) and many, many artists of the Pop-Rock and New-Wave scene, past and present.

I spent my early childhood in England where I studied the piano before moving to France. Over the next twenty years I formed various pop-rock groups for whom I wrote and performed tracks as lead singer and pianist. More recently I took up the guitar and drums which enables me to breath some extra-life and warmth into the essentially virtual instrumented music that I compose and record in my homestudio near Paris.

Alongside my musical endevour,  my artistic temperament has also drawn me over the years to painting, humbly persuing in the footsteps of my late father, an accomplished watercolor arstist.   

If you are curious, here is the list of sound libraries that I currently use :

-Spitfire Albion II (on "Autumn Stroll" and "Pride at Dawn")
- EWQL Complete composer's collection (Symphonic Orchestra, Goliath, RA, Silk, Ministry of Rock, Gypsy, Symphonic Choirs and Voices of Passion)
- Native Instruments Komplete 8
- Spectrasonic Trilian

Well, if you've read this far you know quite alot about me already, so  here's the link :

http://soundcloud.com/jean-michel-george

I'd love to have your feedback on some of these tracks. I believe there's a little something out there for everyone so I hope you'll find at least one or two to your liking. Please feel free to comment (positive or negative, it's always useful) and follow me if you like what you hear on the Soundwcloud page as I update on a weekly basis. Enjoy !

Hope to hear from you soon.
Paris vous salue bien !
Jean-Michel


----------

